# Blue cats stocked in Hoover reservoir



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Has anyone heard about this? I guess yearling and fingerling Blues will be stocked into Hoover reservoir in the fall. This is great news!:Banane34:


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hopefully Hoover works out better than Dillon


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I am pretty sure they have been talking about this for years. I hope they finally do it. There is definitely some deep water for them to thrive there.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Joey209 said:


> Hopefully Hoover works out better than Dillon


Yes, hopefully it does. What happened at Dillon, did they end up down the river? ODNR says if stocking results are positive, stocking may be expanded to additional reservoirs.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

mo65 said:


> Yes, hopefully it does. What happened at Dillon, did they end up down the river? ODNR says if stocking results are positive, stocking may be expanded to additional reservoirs.


I dont think anyone has caught any of them outta Dillon,but many have been caught in the spillway,licking river,muskingum and the Ohio river. Dillon is a flood control lake and its very easy to get out of if your a fish


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Joey209 said:


> I dont think anyone has caught any of them outta Dillon,but many have been caught in the spillway,licking river,muskingum and the Ohio river. Dillon is a flood control lake and its very easy to get out of if your a fish


Well, at least they're catching them in the rivers. They should do well there. Cross your fingers for Hoover!:Banane35:


----------

